# Web-Cyradm mit Postfix/Cyrus/Saslauth

## 409Coffemaker

Hi zusammen,

folgendes Problem ich habe entsprechend des hiesigen Tutorials für Mailserver (http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/MailServer) Postfix, Cyrus, Saslauth aufgesetzt und soweit auch das Problem bezüglich der Authentifizierung lösen können

Mit

```

 cyradm --user cyrus --server localhost --auth plain

```

kann ich mich wunderbar ohne Probleme als Cyrus einloggen.

Nur über Web-Cyradm komme ich nicht rein da lande ich einfach ohne Meldung immer wieder auf der Startseite

Tests ergaben das:

```

Newton everything # testsaslauthd -u cyrus -p xx -s smtp

0: OK "Success."

Newton everything # testsaslauthd -u cyrus -p xx -s pop3

0: OK "Success."

Newton everything # testsaslauthd -u cyrus -p xx -s imap 

0: OK "Success."

Newton everything # testsaslauthd -u cyrus -p xx -s imaps

0: OK "Success."

Newton everything # testsaslauthd -u cyrus -p xx -s pop3s

0: OK "Success."

Newton everything # imtest -s -m plain -a cyrus localhost

SSL_connect error -1

SSL session removed

failure: TLS negotiation failed!



 

Newton everything # imtest -m plain -a cyrus localhost

S: * OK 213-239-220-201-clients.your-server.de Cyrus IMAP4 v2.2.12-Gentoo server ready

C: C01 CAPABILITY

S: * CAPABILITY IMAP4 IMAP4rev1 ACL QUOTA LITERAL+ MAILBOX-REFERRALS NAMESPACE UIDPLUS ID NO_ATOMIC_RENAME UNSELECT CHILDREN MULTIAPPEND BINARY SORT THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES ANNOTATEMORE IDLE LISTEXT LIST-SUBSCRIBED X-NETSCAPE

S: C01 OK Completed

C: A01 AUTHENTICATE PLAIN

S: A01 NO encryption needed to use mechanism

Authentication failed. generic failure

Security strength factor: 0



 

```

Die Logfiles sagen folgendes:

```

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imap] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imap] sql_select option missing

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imap] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imap] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imap] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/annotations.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3] sql_select option missing

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imaps] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imaps] sql_select option missing

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imaps] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3s] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3s] sql_select option missing

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3s] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imaps] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imaps] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/annotations.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imaps] imaps TLS negotiation failed: Newton [213.239.220.100]

Apr 20 04:22:30 [imaps] Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3s] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3s] pop3s failed: Newton [213.239.220.201]

Apr 20 04:22:30 [pop3s] Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed

Apr 20 04:22:52 [pop3] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 20 04:22:52 [imaps] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:52 [pop3] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:52 [imaps] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/annotations.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:52 [imaps] imaps TLS negotiation failed: Newton [213.239.220.100]

Apr 20 04:22:52 [imaps] Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed

Apr 20 04:22:52 [pop3s] DBERROR: reading /var/imap/db/skipstamp, assuming the worst: No such file or directory

Apr 20 04:22:52 [pop3s] sql_select option missing

Apr 20 04:22:52 [pop3s] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 20 04:22:52 [pop3s] skiplist: recovered /var/imap/mailboxes.db (0 records, 144 bytes) in 0 seconds

Apr 20 04:22:52 [pop3s] pop3s failed: Newton [213.239.220.100]

Apr 20 04:22:52 [pop3s] Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed

usw. 

```

Jemand eine Ahnung?=

Liebe Grüße

Yves

----------

## viper26

hi,

ich hab das gleiche problem und schon nen andere thread aufgemacht. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326527.html

vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter

----------

## 409Coffemaker

Danke, ich klinke mich dort mal ein!

Liebe Grüße

Yves

----------

